# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Love Triangle (Carl/Mercedes/Riley)

## lizann

Mercedes Fisher wont be grieving for dead husband Malachy too long as she embarks on  a new romance with Riley Costello and also his father Carl.

----------

tammyy2j (25-11-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Jennifer Metcalfe has explained why her character Mercedes Fisher begins a romance with Riley Costello in a forthcoming storyline.

As revealed over the weekend, Mercedes will soon share a kiss with Riley (Rob Norbury) in The Dog - just days after the tragic death of her husband Malachy.

Speaking to Soaplife about her character's surprise decision, Metcalfe explained: "Mercedes is just being Mercedes. She figures there's nothing she can do, there's no point moping. She has to just get on with her life."

She continued: "He's giving her attention when she needs it most."

In a further twist, sexual tension will also develop between Mercedes and Carl Costello (Paul Opacic) after he warns her to stay away from his son.

Metcalfe added: "Mercedes asks Carl what he'll do if she doesn't stay away from Riley - sleep with her himself? She really says it to wind him up but it turns out she's hit a nerve. It's obvious he's tempted."

Reports suggest that subsequent scenes involving the trio will see a love triangle storyline develop on the soap.

----------


## tammyy2j

Rob Norbury has admitted that he is eager for his Hollyoaks character Riley Costello to discover the truth about his father Carl's betrayal.

Carl (Paul Opacic) has enjoyed an on-off affair with Riley's fiancÃ©e Mercedes Fisher (Jennifer Metcalfe) in recent months, always managing to keep their secret liaisons under wraps.

However, Norbury told Soaplife that he is looking forward to the fireworks that would occur in the village if Riley ever found out about the pair's infidelity.

Asked how Riley would feel, Norbury replied: "Devastated! A father shouldn't do that to his son. He'd blame his dad."

He continued: "Riley is too nice for his own good and I can see him forgiving both of them in the long run. I can't wait for the truth to come out. It's going to be explosive when it happens."

In the meantime, Riley will soon have an infidelity plotline of his own when villain Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas) plots to destroy his romance with Mercedes by setting him up with a glamorous blonde named Alex. However, how far the pair will go is currently unclear.

Norbury said: "She catches him off-guard. She's gorgeous and very forward. She puts herself on a plate for Riley and they kiss. He has no idea Warren's paid her to spend the night with him."

----------


## tammyy2j

Mercedes tells Seth she is pregnant but is she really and if so is it Riley or Carl who is the daddy

----------


## UnionJack

Whaaaa?!

----------


## alan45

*

Â© Lime Pictures
After a year on Hollyoaks, naÃ¯ve footballer Riley Costello is currently one of the soap's most central characters thanks to his family's ownership of The Dog In The Pond and his engagement to love cheat Mercedes McQueen, who has betrayed him in the most humiliating way possible by enjoying an on-off fling with his dad Carl. On set at the Hollyoaks Music Show, Digital Spy recently caught up with Rob Norbury, who plays Riley, for his thoughts on his current storylines.

How have you found your time at Hollyoaks so far?
"It's been brilliant. The first few months were a bit tough because we did the late-night episodes, which took us away from set for about three months, and then after that things went quite quiet for a bit. So the first six months flew by without me feeling like I was here! But then the last six months have been brilliant. I've really been enjoying the stuff with Jen Metcalfe that I've been doing over the past six or seven months - it's all been brilliant. And now it's onwards and upwards - it's summertime and we're doing Hollyoaks Later again! You've got plenty of shocks coming, I can tell you that!"

Do you think Riley is the type of character who would forgive Mercedes even if he found out what she's been up to?
"I hope not! I hope that when the truth comes out, he'll man up. When he finds out what's going on, it's going to be on a whole new level from anything else that we've done. What Mercedes has done isn't a one-night stand or something that could be forgiven as a mistake - it's been an ongoing thing, it's the ultimate betrayal and the fact that other people know means that it's total humiliation. I hoping that we see how Riley copes away from Mercedes, rather than them sticking together."


We've never seen Riley play football on screen - do you have any skills in real life?
"I'm actually alright - I can hold my own. I play some charity football games with the lads here and I'm alright, but I don't think I was ever going pro! I reckon I could blag it if I needed to for a Hollyoaks scene."

A while back, Riley started to suspect that something was amiss with his killer grandfather Silas! Have his suspicions gone now?
"I don't think they'd ever completely go! I think everything that happened shook him up a bit, so in the end, he apologised to appease the situation. Now it's probably at the back of his mind, because obviously there's the baby to think about, he's engaged to be married, and he's also concentrating on his football career. It hasn't affected him recently, but I don't think those suspicions will ever fully go away."

Out of the new families that have come into Hollyoaks in the past year, the Costellos have probably been the most successful. What do you think is the secret behind that?
"I think it's been a good mix. Obviously Paul [Opacic] and Kim [Tiddy] have been there, done it and got all the T-shirts - they're amazing. Victoria [Atkin] has nailed it with her big storyline and done really well, and then I think me and Miles [Higson] bring a bit of northern humour to it! Well, we try! Miles isn't a bad-looking boy either and I think he's got a few fans out there. It can take a while in soaps for viewers to start liking new characters, but I think we've got quite a nice family set-up and we came in with a bang as we had a proper story."


We've seen quite a lot of Riley at the lads' flat recently, so are you enjoying that different dynamic?
"Yeah! I was speaking to our producer Gareth recently and I told him that I'd love to do more of that. PJ Brennan, who plays Doug, is unbelievable - it's like watching film when you watch his scenes back. Craig Vye, who plays Ethan, also holds his own with a bit of southern banter! I've also done some good stuff with Sunny, who plays Jamil. I think it's a good dynamic - when we see Riley with characters like Mercedes and Warren, it's almost like they're above him, but he likes to think he's the top dog with the lads!"

Would you like to do more comedy scenes?
"Yeah, I would. I was gutted when I heard that Alex Carter was leaving - I've worked here for a year and I've only ever done one scene with him. It would have been great to have done more with Alex. But I think there's enough characters there for him to have a laugh and be a bit more daft with. I certainly don't mind looking stupid!"

We also noticed a little spark between Riley and Lynsey during the Silas week - could that be explored further?
"Well, Riley has got a lot of big storylines coming up as he's engaged, so I went up to talk to Gareth recently about the wedding. But we did also speak about how there was a connection with Lynsey! The stuff I did with Karen Hassan was amazing and I loved it. I spent three weeks working with Karen and Jeff, who plays Silas, and it was unbelievable. You can learn everything from Jeff - he's been there, done it and he knows everyone! I'm hoping there's some more stuff coming up with Riley and Lynsey, even if it's not in a romantic storyline. I've still only worked with a limited number of people, so it's always great to work with somebody new."

----------


## tammyy2j

> Whaaaa?!


Mercedes really is pregnant now and dont who the daddy is?

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actress Jennifer Metcalfe has revealed that she doesn't enjoy wearing a pretend baby bump on the show.

The star's character Mercedes Fisher is currently expecting her first child on the soap, but the actress insisted that she isn't feeling broody in real life with her French boyfriend Sylvain Longchambon.

"I do want kids one day, I absolutely love them, but playing a pregnant character doesn't make me broody," she told Reveal. "It just makes me sweaty having that bump on!

"It's very weird. I've got to wear this big ball around my tummy, and it's so hot and rubbery that it sticks to your skin.

"People catch me rubbing my tummy, but I'm not broody at all - it's just because it's so uncomfortable."

Metcalfe also recalled in the interview how she started her career as a child actor until opportunities dwindled. She returned to acting after working at a local gym.

"It was a nine to five job selling memberships and I just realised it wasn't doing anything for me. So I got an agent and decided to get back into acting," she said. "It was very difficult starting at 21 because I'd been out of the business for a while.

"Eventually I was put forward for Hollyoaks, but I had to go back eight times before they offered me the role. I'm proud I dug myself out of somewhere I wasn't happy."

Metcalfe recently revealed that she only now feels completely comfortable with her body.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hollyoaks actress Jennifer Metcalfe has revealed that she doesn't enjoy wearing a pretend baby bump on the show.
> 
> *The star's character Mercedes Fisher is currently expecting her first child on the soap*, but the actress insisted that she isn't feeling broody in real life with her French boyfriend Sylvain Longchambon.
> 
> "I do want kids one day, I absolutely love them, but playing a pregnant character doesn't make me broody," she told Reveal. "It just makes me sweaty having that bump on!
> 
> "It's very weird. I've got to wear this big ball around my tummy, and it's so hot and rubbery that it sticks to your skin.
> 
> "People catch me rubbing my tummy, but I'm not broody at all - it's just because it's so uncomfortable."
> ...


She was pregnant also by Tony but had an abortion

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks stars Rob Norbury and Rachel Shenton have revealed that there are "fireworks" in store for their characters.

The actors, who play Riley and Mitzeee in the Channel 4 soap, said that the pair become closer when Mitzeee gatecrashes Riley's upcoming stag do in Wales after being kicked out of Mercedes's Ibiza hen party.

Norbury told OK! magazine: "Mercedes and Riley go on their stag and hen parties. Then Mitzeee turns up - she's going out with Warren, so she says it's to keep an eye on him - but she's got her eye on me! And I don't think Riley's too upset about that!"

Shenton said: "Mitzeee's had a bit of a falling out with Mercedes, she gets thrown off the Ibiza hen party. So she goes full steam ahead and crashes the stag party - with a full suitcase! There are a few fireworks between the two of us but nothing physical happens. There's a lot of tension - all up close and personal - but no actual contact. 

"It builds up, and just as you think there's something going to happen, a few intervening factors start to find their way through - and we're left wondering, maybe there is a chance for it to be reconciled."

Norbury also revealed that Hollyoaks Later will be more risque than the regular show, saying: "You see too much of my backside! There's a scene where I'm wearing one of those green Borat-style, all-in-one swimming costumes. It's a dare. I wouldn't pick them out as my favourite scenes to do, but as long as you're not that bothered, they're okay!"

Shenton and Norbury recently revealed that they were "petrified" while filming stunt scenes in which Mitzeee almost drowns.

----------


## Perdita

FOOTBALL star Riley Costello leaves little to the imagination on his stag do.

Hereâs a peek at next weekâs saucy Hollyoaks spin-off show which follows Riley and his pals as he celebrates his last days as a single man.

As this picture shows, Riley (Rob Norbury, 28) seems happy to get into the spirit of things by wearing a Borat-style mankini.

But we reckon his sexy bride-to-be Mercedes McQueen (Jennifer Metcalfe, 27) wonât be too happy.

Daily Star

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have released a brilliant new trailer promoting Mercedes and Riley's forthcoming wedding.

The big day is sure to be a nerve-wracking one for Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) as so many guests know the secret of her affair with Riley's (Rob Norbury) dad Carl - and the truth will be revealed if scheming couple Mitzeee and Warren have anything to do with it…

Serial killer Silas (Jeff Rawle) will also be present for the ceremony and plays his own sinister role in the advert. Could he be planning his next murderous move?

Hollyoaks' wedding week begins on Monday, October 17 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hollyoaks bosses have released a brilliant new trailer promoting Mercedes and Riley's forthcoming wedding.
> 
> The big day is sure to be a nerve-wracking one for Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) as so many guests know the secret of her affair with Riley's (Rob Norbury) dad Carl - and the truth will be revealed if scheming couple Mitzeee and Warren have anything to do with it…
> 
> Serial killer Silas (Jeff Rawle) will also be present for the ceremony and plays his own sinister role in the advert. Could he be planning his next murderous move?
> 
> Hollyoaks' wedding week begins on Monday, October 17 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have today released a new promotional shot for Mercedes and Riley's forthcoming wedding, which arrives on screen later this month.

Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) has a turbulent time ahead in the build-up to the ceremony as scheming couple Warren (Jamie Lomas) and Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton) start blackmailing her and Carl over their affair, threatening to reveal all on the big day unless they hand over Â£50,000.

Riley's brother Seth (Miles Higson) and Mercedes's sister Jacqui (Claire Cooper) are also aware of the pair's secret and may have their own reasons for wanting the truth to come out over Carl's betrayal of his son.

Doug (PJ Brennan) is also keen to reveal all to Riley (Rob Norbury) in a bid to put a stop to Warren's vengeful blackmail, but with the village bad boy threatening him, he faces a difficult decision over what to do next.

From left to right: Jacqui (Claire Cooper), Seth (Miles Higson), Carl (Paul Opacic), Riley (Rob Norbury), Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe), Warren (Jamie Lomas), Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton), Doug (PJ Brennan).

With so many guests knowing Mercedes and Carl's dirty secret, the atmosphere will be tense as their affair storyline reaches its climax. 

Will Carl (Paul Opacic) find the guilt too much and spill the beans? Could Mitzeee and Warren get their revenge and publicly destroy the Costello clan? Might Seth, Doug or Jacqui reveal the truth? Or will Mercedes and Riley defy the odds and actually get a happy ending?

Hollyoaks airs the compelling build-up to the ceremony in next week's episodes, while the ceremony itself airs on Monday, October 17 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

In the meantime, fans of the soap are currently discussing the upcoming event on Twitter with the hashtag #WAGWedding.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jennifer Metcalfe has promised that viewers will be impressed by the drama surrounding her character's wedding day.

Mercedes prepares to tie the knot with Riley Costello (Rob Norbury) next week, but the wannabe WAG could have trouble ahead as she continues to harbour the secret that she cheated on the young footballer with his dad Carl (Paul Opacic).

Warren, Mitzeee, Seth, Jacqui and Doug are among the show regulars who know the truth, and all have their own reasons for wanting to reveal all. However, Hollyoaks bosses are currently keeping tight-lipped over exactly what happens at the ceremony.

Metcalfe told All About Soap of the storyline: "There are six or seven people who know the whole truth and any one of them could spill the beans at any time. She's really walking on eggshells - she loves Riley and wants to marry him."

She continued: "When the wedding day finally arrives, it definitely doesn't run smoothly at all. There are going to be huge repercussions from the day - in fact, my next few months of storylines all stem from the wedding.

"I can't say too much, but it's about to get even more exciting. The writers have definitely come up with the goods."

Hollyoaks airs its WAG wedding on Monday, October 17 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks is about to air one of its most highly-anticipated episodes of the year as Riley Costello and Mercedes McQueen's wedding day finally arrives.

In the build-up to the big event, viewers have seen lies, deceit and blackmail revolving around Mercedes's affair with Riley's dad Carl, and with a number of characters threatening to expose the shocking secret at the ceremony, there could be fireworks ahead.

Here, actor Rob Norbury - who plays Riley - chats to Digital Spy about the wedding drama in store.

What was it like to film the big wedding episode?
"It was really good. It sounds odd, but sometimes we don't get many scenes where it's all of the Costellos together - there's often scenes where we're split up, or there's just two or three of us together. So for the wedding, it was nice for us to all come together and enjoy the big day!"

In the build-up to the wedding, we've seen lots of lies and secrecy involving many of Riley's loved ones. Does he have any suspicions that something isn't quite right?
"To be honest, I think Riley is wrapped up in his own issues at the moment. He's focusing on whether Jason will go to the wedding, he's had a showdown with Mitzeee, as well as all of the organisation and plans involved. Riley's excited, he's trying to enjoy it and be an adult about it. He's a bit too busy to spot anything suspicious!"


As Riley is only 19, how strong do you think his feelings for Mercedes are?
"I think while he's been caught up in all of this, his feelings have been very strong. He loves her to bits and he thinks that she's everything. But at the same time, with Riley being so young, there may be a degree of it just being puppy love. 

"If the truth did come out about Mercedes and Carl, when all's said and done, the hurt would probably stem more from the deceit and the fact that his dad was involved, rather than Mercedes being the love of his life."

Hollyoaks fans have been looking forward to the wedding for some time. Do you think it'll be worth the wait?
"In my eyes, it was definitely worth the wait. Being part of a soap wedding is a big thing, and everyone at work has been really excited and positive about these episodes. Hopefully they should be good!"

We've always seen Riley as a nice guy. Could that change if the truth comes out at the wedding?
"Yeah, I think if anyone ever found out a secret like this, it would be very difficult for them to stay calm, nice and quiet! On the whole, Riley has been quite a nice, calm and laid-back guy - he's very relaxed and just happy to go with the flow most of the time. But if he does find out the truth, I think it could be one of the first times that we see Riley really lose it."


Do you think the fact that so many people know the secret is worse than the betrayal itself?
"Well, the fact that so many people know is really embarrassing. That would have to be a real sore point for anybody in a situation like this! It's hard to deal with this kind of thing at the best of times, but with everybody knowing about it, that makes it a lot more embarrassing."

You've said in the past that you really enjoy working with Jen Metcalfe, so whatever happens, are you hoping you'll continue to share scenes together?
"Working with Jen has definitely been great because she's just spot on. It's great to work with somebody who cares about the job and wants to do their best. After so many years here, she definitely knows what she's doing and she's amazing. 

"It'd be nice to keep working with Jen, but at the same time, it's always great to keep things fresh and work with new people. That can often bring out new sides in a character. Sometimes if you work too much with one person, it can become a bit stagnant, but if things get mixed up it can make it more exciting for the viewers."

There's a great advert airing on Channel 4 and E4 at the moment for the wedding. What was that like to film?
"It was really good! If you look at the spoiler pictures, you'll see that the real wedding is quite a light and bright affair, so then to film that advert in pitch black with everything so dark and moody was a bit mental but really fun. We all had to try hard to keep happy, because it all felt a bit miserable!"



In Hollyoaks Later, we saw that there's a spark between Riley and Mitzeee. What do you think their feelings are for each other?
"I don't think either of them know, to be honest! We'll have to wait and see. Maybe there is something there between them, but I don't think either of them are ready to admit it at the moment and I don't know what circumstances would arise where they would ever admit it! Who knows?"

Warren Fox has caused a lot of trouble for Riley, but in real life, will you be sad to see Jamie Lomas leave the show?
"Oh yeah, I'll be gutted to see Jay go. We've done quite a lot of scenes together, especially recently with the late-night episodes. We've got quite similar interests, too. Jamie has obviously made Warren into a big character - they brought him back from the dead, so he must have been doing something right! 

"With Victoria Atkin leaving too, that's two people who I've worked with quite closely who are leaving. But they both want to go on and do different things, which I can completely understand."

Are you excited about what's in store for the Silas storyline over the next few weeks?
"Definitely. Watching Jeff Rawle is great at any time, so it'll be interesting to see what's in store. Hopefully I'll have a little part in it at some point. Whenever that storyline comes to a head, I'm sure it'll be amazing."


Miles Higson, who plays Seth, had a lot of praise for his scenes in Hollyoaks Later this year. Were you proud of him?
"Definitely. For me, Miles was the stand-out in the late-night episodes this year. He was unbelievable. I told him at the time, when we were filming it, that he was killing it and then I sent him a little text to tell him again when I saw it on screen. Especially because he's a young lad, I thought it was important to make sure he knew how good it was.

"The storyline Miles did was a really tough one to film because when you're 18 years old, you haven't been through the traumas that were happening there. I thought Miles did an absolutely fantastic job."

Is it nice to have some more new faces on set at the moment?
"It is, and they've all settled in really well. We've all been out for a few drinks and a few meals together. I've been watching the new characters' scenes on telly and it all looks really good. I think the public will love them and it's always nice when new people come in because it keeps the show fresh and exciting."

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s13/h...s-big-day.html

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rob Norbury has admitted that he is often affected by his dark storylines.

The actor, who plays footballer Riley Costello in the Channel 4 soap, has filmed several emotional storylines since joining the show, including those with unfaithful Mercedes and his killer grandfather Silas.

"It does affect you a little bit and you feel like, 'Flippin' eck, I feel a bit morbid', but then you see your mates and have a bit of a laugh and you're fine about it," he told MSN. "They're usually the ones to give you a ribbing about it. I take a lot of abuse for crying on telly, but I can deal with it."

Norbury revealed that Riley's break-up scenes after discovering Mercedes had slept with his dad Carl were the most difficult to film.

"The relationship breaking down and it coming out about the affair and stuff was probably a bit tough because obviously everyone's been in the situation where they've probably been on the end of something like that and obviously you have to use your own experiences to draw on," he said. "That was quite tough at times."

However, he added that he is good friends with Jennifer Metcalfe, who plays Mercedes, in real life.

"We have a laugh in between it all," he confessed. "She's usually messing around somewhere or half asleep! I'm the geek one, I'll be like, 'What are we going to do about this?' And she's like, 'Don't worry about it Rob, I've got it sorted'."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rob Norbury has claimed that his on-screen grandfather Jeff Rawle is a hit with the ladies.

Rawle joined his former soap colleagues on a night out recently and was apparently surrounded by women who wanted to meet the man behind evil Silas Blissett.

Norbury, who plays footballer Riley Costello, told PA: "He came out for a night out with us in Liverpool and he got mobbed. I was getting a bit jealous. All these hot blondes were coming up to him. I was like, 'I'm not happy here'.

"He's a bit of a pin-up, forget all those Dirty Dens and all that."

He continued: "He'll be up for a sexiest male nomination. He can have my longlist nomination because I won't be getting on it, you can put Jeff Rawle up. I think he'll win it!"

Hollyoaks brought the Silas storyline to a close earlier this month after he was finally exposed as the village's serial killer.

Silas was caught after accidentally killing his own daughter Heidi Costello (Kim Tiddy), his fourth murder since joining the show.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jennifer Metcalfe has admitted that she is glad to see Mercedes McQueen sticking to her wild ways following the tumultuous events of 2011.

Mercedes was jilted by fiancÃ© Riley Costello (Rob Norbury) last year after she confessed to her affair with his dad Carl (Paul Opacic). She was then held captive by serial killer Silas Blissett (Jeff Rawle).

Since letting Riley leave the village with their baby son Bobby, Mercedes has faced temptation after Doctor Browning offered her money to sleep with him. 

Metcalfe told OK Extra of the new storyline: "It was refreshing and brilliant to go back to how Mercedes was when I first joined the show. It was good to put the Silas kidnap storyline and everything else that's happened behind her, but there are still moments where she flicks back to being quite depressed."

"The sky's the limit for her," she continued. "Whatever she does that's bad, she manages to justify in her head. She doesn't have much self-worth and she knows what she's like."

The 28-year-old added that she is pleased Mercedes did not secure a stable future with Riley and their young son.

Metcalfe said: "She's tried but it's just not her. She's at her best when she's free and single, so I wish she would be happy just doing that. It would have been nice if she'd settled down with Riley, but being nice is really boring! I like her the way she is."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rob Norbury has revealed that his character Riley Costello does not rule out a reunion with ex-fiancÃ©e Mercedes McQueen when he returns to the village.

Riley has been away in Leeds since New Year's Eve, when he left Chester for a fresh start with his baby son Bobby and brother Seth.

However, Riley makes a comeback later this month after Mercy's sister Jacqui (Claire Cooper) gets in touch with him, revealing how much his ex has been struggling in his absence.



Mercy (Jennifer Metcalfe) is delighted by Riley's return and later begs him to take her back, wanting him to forgive her affair with his dad Carl.

Norbury told All About Soap of Riley's reaction: "It's tough - this is someone he gave up his life for and wanted to marry. He's fathered a child with her, but things have changed. He's definitely got a lot of thinking to do.

"It's a big ask - he could maybe forgive, but he'll never forget. He's doing okay on his own, he's come back stronger, but he isn't totally against getting back with Mercedes. He just wonders if he's actually considering it for the right reasons."

Discussing how Riley has changed, the actor said: "Taking care of a baby on his own isn't easy, but it's been rewarding. It's made him grow up a bit and helped take his mind off things. It's probably a blessing in disguise."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Claire Cooper has confirmed that the McQueen clan will be at "breaking point" in upcoming episodes of the soap.

The family have turbulent times ahead over the next few weeks as Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) lets her life spiral out of control, with devastating consequences for her loved ones.

Seeing how much Mercedes is missing her ex-fiancÃ© Riley Costello (Rob Norbury) and their baby son Bobby, Cooper's character Jacqui decides to make contact with the footballer.

However, while Jacqui is away visiting Riley, Mercedes hits a new low by trying to kiss her sister's husband Rhys (Andrew Moss).

 



Cooper told Soaplife: "Jacqui knows something has to be done, and she's going to try and get Bobby back. She asks Rhys to keep Mercy company while she's gone."

Discussing the kiss, she continued: "Rhys tells Jacqui himself. He was horrified it happened. Jacqui goes round to the McQueens' house and has a massive argument with Mercy. She goes through all the things Mercy's done wrong in the past. In fact, all the McQueens join in - even Carmel.

"Mercy [then] reveals a dreadful secret. I can't say what it is. The McQueens are at breaking point, but this revelation brings the family back together."

Cooper added that viewers should not rule out a reunion for Mercedes and Riley.

She said: "There could be a second chance there for her and him."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Rob Norbury has said that there is "unfinished business" between his character Riley Costello and glamour girl Mitzeee Minniver.

Riley returns to the village next week after Jacqui McQueen (Claire Cooper) makes contact with him and reveals how much his ex-fiancÃ©e Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) has been struggling in his absence.

Norbury told TV Times that Riley is sceptical when Mercedes later asks him for another chance, but decides to stay in the area for longer than planned due to Mitzeee (Rachel Shenton).

"[Mercedes is] trying to prove that she can be the perfect girl, but too much has gone on for Riley to buy into that," Norbury explained. "He wants to tie up some loose ends in Hollyoaks, then head off."

He added: "Riley prolongs his stay because of his closeness to Mitzeee. There's a bit of unfinished business there."

Norbury also revealed that Jacqui is equally suspicious of Mercedes's intentions when the feisty McQueen claims to want a happy family life.

"Jacqui is worried that Mercedes just wants Riley, rather than the baby," he said.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## lizann

Riley is a thick idiot with Mercedes

----------


## lizann

Paul Opacic is set to reprise his role as Carl Costello in the Autumn, Carl's return comes about ahead of Mercedes' return.

----------

